# G4 iPod Touch will not sync



## tyard (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi,

My iPod Touch 32GB Gen 4 randomly will not sync, at all. When connected to a computer, it displays either a "USB Device Not Recognized" or "Device driver did not install" error, and will not even charge from the USB connection. I have tested multiple cables, computers, USB ports, and devices, and only this one iPod will fail. Any other device works fine. I can't seem to figure out what the problem is.

Thanks
-tyard


----------



## ssomeonelikeyou (Jan 16, 2012)

Have you tried doing a reset on the iPod? 
Or diagnosing your USB ports on your computer?


----------



## ssomeonelikeyou (Jan 16, 2012)

Or try putting it in DFU mode


----------

